# Agria Pet Insurance - Travel



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

A rep came into work a few weeks ago, l knew her as she was my head nurse for a time while l was training. Anyhow she now worked for a pet insurance company l hadn't heard of Agria Pet Insurance

Apparently the guy who runs it was poached from running Pet Plan (my favourite pet insurance company) I asked thinking about everyone on here if they do pet insurance in Europe/overseas, she didn't think so but would find out.

I got a message through today via reception that they do now so l am passing the info on. I checked out PP and they have similar terms but overseas travel is l think better. PP says emergency repatriation of pet they say vets fees.

It is owned by a Swedish pet insurance company and UK and Sweden are the only 2 country's that excel in pet insurance, others are several years behind.

So good or bad l don't know but may be worth looking at, if anyone has any knowledge of using them be good to know.

*Caro*


----------

